# Bread / Wraps



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 8, 2021)

Hello lovelies 
I’m struggling to find bread or wraps that I can have and are in low carbs. If we can even have any that is, 
I miss having a piece of toast or even a sandwich . Before I became a diabetic I could eat *sourdough *as I’m also battling IBS aswell . So I couldn’t have normal white bread as it made me look really bloated. Please help .


----------



## Docb (May 8, 2021)

Could be a bit tricky that one @Jacinta!  The majority of us are based in UK and I doubt if any of the breads and things we head for are available in Oz.

Are food labelling regulations in Oz like those in UK where nutritional information is printed on packaging?  If so then the basic principle is to look at what is available and go for the options with the lowest total carb values.  We can find bread with 9-10g carb per slice, which we would consider low, so maybe you could set that as a target in your searches.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 8, 2021)

Docb said:


> Could be a bit tricky that one @Jacinta!  The majority of us are based in UK and I doubt if any of the breads and things we head for are available in Oz.
> 
> Are food labelling regulations in Oz like those in UK where nutritional information is printed on packaging?  If so then the basic principle is to look at what is available and go for the options with the lowest total carb values.  We can find bread with 9-10g carb per slice, which we would consider low, so maybe you could set that as a target in your searches.


Sure is , Thankyou so much for responding , I’ll defiantly keep those numbers in mind when looking for bread .


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 8, 2021)

Anitram said:


> Have you looked at this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I haven’t , Thankyou so much I’ll look at it right now .


----------



## EllsBells (May 8, 2021)

I've heard about some people swapping wraps for cabbage leaves - perhaps that's something to explore?


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 8, 2021)

That actually sounds pretty good , would bell peppers work to ???


----------



## EllsBells (May 8, 2021)

I think I've seen that mentioned elsewhere too. Give it a go and feed back!


----------



## Drummer (May 8, 2021)

I recently bought a bread maker in order to experiment with low carb options, but cheese waffles, aka 'chaffles' are useful as wraps. Extra thick bacon in a chaffle - aka a chaffy, is now a breakfast option here.


----------



## Billy Bob (May 8, 2021)

We have replaced bread wraps with large Romane lettuce leaves can get a bit messy but it's nice to lick your fingers sometimes


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 9, 2021)

Thankyou all , I’ll try everything , 
I’m thinking of trying the lettuce leaf ago tomorrow and I’ll let you all know how it goes


----------



## Inka (May 9, 2021)

Romaine lettuce has nice big leaves for wraps. I use those sometimes.


----------



## AnnieM (May 9, 2021)

Instead of bread I have started having ’bell pepper’ sandwiches!,


----------



## Stuvart (May 9, 2021)

All these ideas are interesting but how would you store them in a lunch box for eating at a work site, leafs would go all soggy and raw cabbage instead of bread yuck!

Sorry not trying to rain on peoples parades but not all of us have the luxury of fridges at work or can have lunch at home, its just frustrating hearing all these ideas for replacements and snacks but practically impossible to implement for some jobs/people.


----------



## goodybags (May 10, 2021)

Stuvart said:


> All these ideas are interesting but how would you store them in a lunch box for eating at a work site, leafs would go all soggy and raw cabbage instead of bread yuck!
> 
> Sorry not trying to rain on peoples parades but not all of us have the luxury of fridges at work or can have lunch at home, its just frustrating hearing all these ideas for replacements and snacks but practically impossible to implement for some jobs/people.


Think you’ve just got to be looking at the carb content on the nutrition label 
of the loaf of bread you buy (if you really want to put a sandwich in your lunch box)
it can be quite an eye opener seeing the carb content on some loaves in the supermarketm

for the last few weeks I’ve been buying a warburtons wholemeal loaf in Tesco, that has a lower carb content according to the nutrition label (9g per slice)

your right we don’t all have a fridge at work 
I eat on the go myself 
I don’t take a sandwich, before I leave home, I chop a quick salad before I go to work,
some days I prefer a salad to a sandwich (didn’t think I’d ever say that) 
hope you find something suitable


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 10, 2021)

AnnieM said:


> Instead of bread I have started having ’bell pepper’ sandwiches!,


Ohhhh I hear they are amazing


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 10, 2021)

goodybags said:


> Think you’ve just got to be looking at the carb content on the nutrition label
> of the loaf of bread you buy (if you really want to put a sandwich in your lunch box)
> it can be quite an eye opener seeing the carb content on some loaves in the supermarketm
> 
> ...


I’m defianetly more into salad then sandwich’s especially in summer aswell  . I totally hear what the other person is saying , I never had the privilege of a fridge at work like ever . So I never put lettuce in my sandwich unless it was on a cold day .  Summer is my go to for salads all the way .


----------



## EllsBells (May 10, 2021)

Stuvart said:


> All these ideas are interesting but how would you store them in a lunch box for eating at a work site, leafs would go all soggy and raw cabbage instead of bread yuck!
> 
> Sorry not trying to rain on peoples parades but not all of us have the luxury of fridges at work or can have lunch at home, its just frustrating hearing all these ideas for replacements and snacks but practically impossible to implement for some jobs/people.


I think you cook the cabbage leaves first - as you would with chinese parcels/vine leaves in dolmakis. Raw cabbage would be impossible to manipulate.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 10, 2021)

none of this wets my bread appetite, let’s face it at the end of the day you either have bread or none.   I think it is up to bakers to come up with a tasty bread you can sandwich, toast or whatever!   Every once in a while I have ordinary bread, then freeze tge remainder.


----------



## Billy Bob (May 10, 2021)

Stuvart said:


> All these ideas are interesting but how would you store them in a lunch box for eating at a work site, leafs would go all soggy and raw cabbage instead of bread yuck!
> 
> Sorry not trying to rain on peoples parades but not all of us have the luxury of fridges at work or can have lunch at home, its just frustrating hearing all these ideas for replacements and snacks but practically impossible to implement for some jobs/people.


You only need an cool bag ice block laid in the bottom of you sandwich box that what I do


----------



## Jo121 (May 17, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> Hello lovelies
> I’m struggling to find bread or wraps that I can have and are in low carbs. If we can even have any that is,
> I miss having a piece of toast or even a sandwich . Before I became a diabetic I could eat *sourdough *as I’m also battling IBS aswell . So I couldn’t have normal white bread as it made me look really bloated. Please help .


I've been using the bfree sweet potato wraps. They have just 13g of carbs per wrap. I had 2 last week for fajitas and didnt spike. I wrap them individually and freeze then use as pizza bases or for sandwiches. I've even though about ordering a halloumi wrap from my local pizza company and just transferring the contents Into one of these wraps just so I can enjoy a guilt free takeaway. I find they taste just as nice as other wraps. They are a little pricey though


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 18, 2021)

Jo121 said:


> I've been using the bfree sweet potato wraps. They have just 13g of carbs per wrap. I had 2 last week for fajitas and didnt spike. I wrap them individually and freeze then use as pizza bases or for sandwiches. I've even though about ordering a halloumi wrap from my local pizza company and just transferring the contents Into one of these wraps just so I can enjoy a guilt free takeaway. I find they taste just as nice as other wraps. They are a little pricey though


Sounds good I’ll give this one ago to .


----------



## Indy12 (May 18, 2021)

For bread, not sure if you’ve tried: 



			https://seriouslylowcarb.com/.
		



Probably the best tasting and looking low carb bread I’ve had. And you can freeze it!


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (May 18, 2021)

Jo121 said:


> I've been using the bfree sweet potato wraps. They have just 13g of carbs per wrap. I had 2 last week for fajitas and didnt spike. I wrap them individually and freeze then use as pizza bases or for sandwiches. I've even though about ordering a halloumi wrap from my local pizza company and just transferring the contents Into one of these wraps just so I can enjoy a guilt free takeaway. I find they taste just as nice as other wraps. They are a little pricey though


I had the bfree gluten free wrap was gorgeous very low carb


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 18, 2021)

Indy12 said:


> For bread, not sure if you’ve tried:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello indy12 , unfortnately I’m in Australia but I have contacted them and they replied to hopefully come out to Australia to sell there products to us , atm they are up to Europe for selling their products . Hopefully they can come to me next and I’ll support them . The bread I’m using atm is Lower carb which is 78%  not sure if that’s good or not ???


----------



## travellor (May 18, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> Hello indy12 , unfortnately I’m in Australia but I have contacted them and they replied to hopefully come out to Australia to sell there products to us , atm they are up to Europe for selling their products . Hopefully they can come to me next and I’ll support them . The bread I’m using atm is Lower carb which is 78%  not sure if that’s good or not ???


There is no real "good or bad".
Everyone has a different tolerance, and then that varies by what you eat it with, and how much of it.

You need a meter,. and all we can do is try a food, test that meal, and it's ok for you, or it needs tweeking if you react past your personal target.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 19, 2021)

I


travellor said:


> There is no real "good or bad".
> Everyone has a different tolerance, and then that varies by what you eat it with, and how much of it.
> 
> You need a meter,. and all we can do is try a food, test that meal, and it's ok for you, or it needs tweeking if you react past your personal target.


Im going to be honest travellor , I’m nervous about using a meter more so I dislike needles , I know I need one but it makes me really anxious . I don’t know why but it does . Im guessing cause I’m afraid when I prick myself it’s going to hurt a lot .


----------



## travellor (May 19, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> I
> 
> Im going to be honest travellor , I’m nervous about using a meter more so I dislike needles , I know I need one but it makes me really anxious . I don’t know why but it does . Im guessing cause I’m afraid when I prick myself it’s going to hurt a lot .



It doesn't.
I won't say you can't feel it, but it's not painful.
And the benefits far outweigh the cost.
It's probably easier to ask a friend to do it, while you look away initially, until you experience it a few times, and hopefully the stress will decrease.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 21, 2021)

I have so missed bread.   This week I ordered bread and rolls from The Low Carb Food co., which is also delicious and only 4g carb.    Ordered 4 loaves and a 4 pack of rolls to put in freezer.    Have to admit I was sceptical but tadte and feel was like the real thing.

So glad I ordered.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 21, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> I
> 
> Im going to be honest travellor , I’m nervous about using a meter more so I dislike needles , I know I need one but it makes me really anxious . I don’t know why but it does . Im guessing cause I’m afraid when I prick myself it’s going to hurt a lot .


Don't even think of it as a needle as in many devices you don't even see the pointy bit as it is enclosed and you only feel the pressure of the device against your finger. Making sure your hands are warm and choosing the right spot and you will hardly feel a thing. Imagine the last 2mm of a fine sewing needle is about what they are or at least the ones I have are. Pulling a hair out of your head hurts more. You will have much better control if you use your monitor.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 22, 2021)

The strips are the expensive part.   I use a Braun Omnitest 3, the strips are £15 for 50 if you test throughout the day the 50 don’t last long.   The tip of the pricky bit you hardly notice.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Don't even think of it as a needle as in many devices you don't even see the pointy bit as it is enclosed and you only feel the pressure of the device against your finger. Making sure your hands are warm and choosing the right spot and you will hardly feel a thing. Imagine the last 2mm of a fine sewing needle is about what they are or at least the ones I have are. Pulling a hair out of your head hurts more. You will have much better control if you use your monitor.


Thankyou for the reassurance leadinglights I appericate it a lot .  I totally agree with you on that .


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 22, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> The strips are the expensive part.   I use a Braun Omnitest 3, the strips are £15 for 50 if you test throughout the day the 50 don’t last long.   The tip of the pricky bit you hardly notice.


Thankyou for that Annette&bertie  for the reassurance on the needle part and yes I noticed the strips are a bit pricey but I’ll case some out as I’m in Australia so ill see how expensive it is for more then 50 strips .


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 22, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> Thankyou for that Annette&bertie  for the reassurance on the needle part and yes I noticed the strips are a bit pricey but I’ll case some out as I’m in Australia so ill see how expensive it is for more then 50 strips .


you might find they are cheaper there xx


----------



## Leadinglights (May 22, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> Thankyou for that Annette&bertie  for the reassurance on the needle part and yes I noticed the strips are a bit pricey but I’ll case some out as I’m in Australia so ill see how expensive it is for more then 50 strips .


It really depends on which monitor you have as the strips for mine are £14 for 100 (Amazon)


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> It really depends on which monitor you have as the strips for mine are £14 for 100 (Amazon)


Drummer I want a new test monitor for cost effective strips which is yours that you get 100 for less than I get for 50?   I won’t buy anything that comes from China in whole or in part!  I came back to edit, have found a kit made in UK and ordered it from SME DIAGNOSTICS !


----------



## goodybags (May 22, 2021)

About 2 months ago I started eating Bread again, having cut down on the obvious carbs
Since eating bread again my levels aren’t quite as good as they were (but still in a good range)

I’ve found this Warburtons loaf not to bad on my levels, usually eating a slice or two of toast for breakfast and two slices for a sandwich (Packed Lunch) I found this in Tesco I’m sure it was just over £1 per loaf 
so compared so some of the ultra low carb breads available I think its OK


I’m still tempted however to get a BreadBaking machine and let it bake me a fresh loaf for me.

Ive posted a photo of this  Warburtons loaf, 
as I see it it’s 9g carb per slice (which is certainly considerably better than a standard bread)
both supermarket and fresh bread is what I was definitely eating far to much of when I wasnt 
taking action to look after myself before


----------



## Maca44 (May 22, 2021)

Make your own Keto bread it's very easy I eat it everyday yummy


----------



## Stuvart (May 22, 2021)

goodybags said:


> About 2 months ago I started eating Bread again, having cut down on the obvious carbs
> Since eating bread again my levels aren’t quite as good as they were (but still in a good range)
> 
> I’ve found this Warburtons loaf not to bad on my levels, usually eating a slice or two of toast for breakfast and two slices for a sandwich (Packed Lunch) I found this in Tesco I’m sure it was just over £1 per loaf
> ...


Same as I've just tried, found mine in aldi for £1 a loaf and it doesn't high spike me like white/seeded etc.


----------



## goodybags (May 22, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Make your own Keto bread it's very easy I eat it everyday yummy


I’m tempted to order the ingredients and a bread baking machine


----------



## Maca44 (May 23, 2021)

goodybags said:


> I’m tempted to order the ingredients and a bread baking machine


I put lots of info on the food section you don't need a fancy bread maker I've had my Morphy richards maker for years with no problems. Honestly if your a bread lover like me this stuff is so nice and you just cut the loaf in half then freeze it keeping the other half in the fridge buy ingrediency in bulk and you all set.

If you want any info about it like where to buy ingrediencies etc just ask.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 23, 2021)

H


Maca44 said:


> I put lots of info on the food section you don't need a fancy bread maker I've had my Morphy richards maker for years with no problems. Honestly if your a bread lover like me this stuff is so nice and you just cut the loaf in half then freeze it keeping the other half in the fridge buy ingrediency in bulk and you all set.
> 
> If you want any info about it like where to buy ingrediencies etc just ask.


Hello maca44 are you able to give us more info on this amazing bread of you’rs please and Thankyou


----------



## goodybags (May 23, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> I put lots of info on the food section you don't need a fancy bread maker I've had my Morphy richards maker for years with no problems. Honestly if your a bread lover like me this stuff is so nice and you just cut the loaf in half then freeze it keeping the other half in the fridge buy ingrediency in bulk and you all set.
> 
> If you want any info about it like where to buy ingrediencies etc just ask.


yes please @Maca44 I’ve seen your recipe on here somewhere before 
but can’t find it now,


----------



## Maca44 (May 23, 2021)

goodybags said:


> yes please @Maca44 I’ve seen your recipe on here somewhere before
> but can’t find it now,


All the info is on this thread https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/keto-walnut-rye-bread.92528/ just follow the youtube lady also https://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/ they are a good quality source and do the best oat fibre I don't use the light fluffy stuff.

If you want the ingrediencies in grams I can list them if you wish I have tweaked it and now get a perfect loaf everytime.


----------



## Maca44 (May 23, 2021)

*Ingredients:*




65g oat fiber (Not the fluffy stuff but the powder Organic one)

85g Flaxseed meal (Basically ground Linseed)

160g Vital wheat gluten

1 tsp Pink himalayan sea salt

2-3 Tbs Sweetener of choice (I use Stevia)

1/2 tsp Xanthan gum (Get this spot on it is very important)

1 Tbs Active dry yeast (Packs you get at any supermarket Tesco or Hovis use the whole sachet)

1 tsp Honey (Yes I know but don't panic it is eaten by the yeast)

28g Butter, softened (Dont use microwave just leave at room temp for 2 hrs)

1 cup Warm water (258g)

2 Large eggs, lightly beaten (Room temp you don't want the warm water to cool)

I go for 30c water by the time you add everything the temp drops so yeast will do it's stuff.


----------



## goodybags (May 23, 2021)

Thanks for the advice @Maca44 
going to be making bread next weekend 
everything just ordered online


----------



## Maca44 (May 24, 2021)

I use the basic loaf setting on my machine but you can use gluten setting as well.

Good luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## goodybags (May 26, 2021)

Thanks for the info @Maca44 My bread baking oven arrived yesterday, Murphy Richards fastbake
it doesn’t have a “Gluten setting“ so will try it on basic setting,just waiting on the Oat Fibre & Vital Wheat to be delivered

whilst I was shopping online
I also ordered the hemp flower as fancy trying the Walnut Keyto loaf


----------



## Maca44 (May 27, 2021)

goodybags said:


> Thanks for the info @Maca44 My bread baking oven arrived yesterday, Murphy Richards fastbake
> it doesn’t have a “Gluten setting“ so will try it on basic setting,just waiting on the Oat Fibre & Vital Wheat to be delivered
> 
> whilst I was shopping online
> I also ordered the hemp flower as fancy trying the Walnut Keyto loaf


Basic setting should work fine do the recipe as it is then once your happy have a fiddle adding seeds etc, hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 27, 2021)

Indy12 said:


> For bread, not sure if you’ve tried:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree and you would think it was just good bread not low carb bread, the loaf, choc brownies and hot cross buns are delicious.   I also order from the low carb company, which is a seperate company but excellent bread too, so glad I found them, thanks to you!


----------



## Maca44 (May 27, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Yes I agree and you would think it was just good bread not low carb bread, the loaf, choc brownies and hot cross buns are delicious.   I also order from the low carb company, which is a seperate company but excellent bread too, so glad I found them, thanks to you!


Their rolls are nice


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 28, 2021)

Today I am getting a delivery which includes low carb choc brownies just because I can LoL


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 28, 2021)

U


Annette&Bertie said:


> Today I am getting a delivery which includes low carb choc brownies just because I can LoL


I wish they could deliver to Australia lol they sound amazing and looking at there foods making me hungry .


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 28, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> U
> 
> I wish they could deliver to Australia lol they sound amazing and looking at there foods making me hungry .


Yes but I bet they do deliver to Oz most deliver worldwide, have a wee look.








						SRSLY Low Carb
					

Award Winning. Consumer brand of choice. Real food that's Keto and Low Carb friendly. The home of the Seriously Low Carb Loaf, the Seriously Low Carb Pizza and now lots of other products too.




					seriouslylowcarb.com
				






			https://lowcarbfood.co/shop/low-carb-bread-sliced-loaf-400g/?gclid=CjwKCAjwqcKFBhAhEiwAfEr7ze-TJI861o5UlBE5t3yY4j2J04n7ZksGfb4_b5jleKwpIiH3QKuzAhoCFQIQAvD_BwE
		


These are the two I have ordered from, also check out Amazon.


----------



## goodybags (May 28, 2021)

the breadmaker is in action tonight.

my only concern is it didn’t want to cook for quite as long as I was expecting using the standard setting for a 2lb loaf. (Think it wants to cook for 3 hrs whereas the lady on the video suggested 3.5 hrs)
I have a Morphy Richards but it is called a fastbake (maybe as the name suggests it’s faster than some)
will see if I’m going to have toast for breakfast and a sandwich at lunch time ?


----------



## goodybags (May 29, 2021)

I’ve making the ketobread as recommended by @Maca44





This morning was just looking forward to toast, however it wasn’t successful
doesn’t seen to be rising the same as on the demo video,
infact Its only grown minimally.
the only thing I think I might’ve done wrong looking back at the video, I didn’t sift together the wheat gluten and oat fibre,I simply weighed them out and added to the pan, will try again

I did slice the loaf and toast a slice, however it wasn't palatable & tasted like glue
(not that I’ve ever eaten glue) hope for more success later with the next experiment


----------



## Leadinglights (May 29, 2021)

goodybags said:


> I’ve making the ketobread as recommended by @Maca44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried a keto bread recipe (not the one above) and made rolls, they were OK but the texture was a bit too cake like.
I hope your next attempt is more successful, even with normal bread it takes a bit of practice to get it right and even then it doesn't come right every time.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (May 29, 2021)

I’ve making the ketobread as recommended by @Maca44


goodybags said:


> This morning was just looking forward to toast, however it wasn’t successful
> doesn’t seen to be rising the same as on the demo video,
> infact Its only grown minimally.
> the only thing I think I might’ve done wrong looking back at the video, I didn’t sift together the wheat gluten and oat fibre,I simply weighed them out and added to the pan, will try again
> ...


Thankyou goodybags , I have a bread maker I’m still finding it’s sweet spot as it’s a hit and miss sometimes .


----------



## Drummer (May 29, 2021)

I think the problems I have are with the yeast - make sure that you have a yeast suitable for bread machines and that you are adding enough - I now add two sachets as the 7gm sachets are smaller than the advised weight of 9 gm and the yeast seems rather wimpy.
Back in the day, when I worked for Allied Lyons I used to save the excess items I was sent for testing, one was the yeast, and I used to make bread all the time during the years after I left and got married. It was infallible, far better than the sachets available from the shops.


----------



## Maca44 (May 30, 2021)

I'm confused as to why it's not turned out right did you use the powder type oat fibre organic not the white fluffy stuff.

Also the yeast from the company I buy my stuff from is no good you need the stuff in the supermarket in packs of 8 or 6 and use 1 whole sachet.


----------



## goodybags (May 30, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> I'm confused as to why it's not turned out right did you use the powder type oat fibre organic not the white fluffy stuff.


thanks for the advice so far @Maca44

I’ve just made a third loaf - the best so far as it rose but but not to the height it should
and wasn’t edible

It had a good crust but when cut was quite sticky in its texture not fluffy like it should be,
it almost looks like it hadn’t fully cooked, but if it’s not fully risen maybe it hasnt,

I cooked this one on program 3 (wholemeal) which cooks for 3.5 hrs
on the first 2 attempts used “the standard“ setting  program 1 (3hrs)

this machine doesn’t have “gluten setting“
the machine I got is a  Richards Fastbake

I used a different flaxseed meal this time & got some fresh powdered yeast (which says on the tin suitable for bread machines)

I know it’s not in the recipe but wondering about adding baking powder or bi-carb ?
and cooking for a bit longer - somehow ??

the organic oat fibre I got is:






						Buy Wholefoods Online | Whole foods UK | Organic Foods | Health Foods
					






					www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk
				




I think ordered the right stuff but it is quite fine (like flour)
if I can’t bake a successful one might have to try a different recipe

I might just try this Walnut Keto Ryebread






it’s cooked in the oven
looks delicious but less like a “normal loaf”


----------



## Maca44 (May 30, 2021)

Right I see the problem I think.

My basic setting is just over 3 hrs so sounds right but the yeast might be the problem. Lots say ok for bread makers including the website we use but the packs from the supermarket work best for me in the silver little bags boxes of 8. I tried other yeasts and they all flopped remember although it says ok for beadmakers this is not normal bread.

I mix vital wheat gluten/oat fibre/flaxseed all together I just zero the scales each time I add, do you measure temp of water on a day like today with room temp eggs you want a water temp of 25c. You will get there but I can tell you the yeast other than the packs I buy just don't rise much. Also the X gum must be 1/2 teaspoon it is very powerful stuff you can't guess it or thereabouts it must be spot on it's important for the texture, you should have got a plastic measure with the bread maker 1/2 tsp one end and 1tsp on the other use that.

PS That is the best oat fibre you have


----------



## goodybags (May 30, 2021)

Jacinta said:


> I’ve making the ketobread as recommended by @Maca44
> 
> Thankyou goodybags , I have a bread maker I’m still finding it’s sweet spot as it’s a hit and miss sometimes .


Hi there, hope the recipe works for you @Jacinta 
I’ve tried 3 times, but the loaf went in the bin as not edible ....hmmm


----------



## goodybags (May 30, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Right I see the problem I think.
> 
> My basic setting is just over 3 hrs so sounds right but the yeast might be the problem. Lots say ok for bread makers including the website we use but the packs from the supermarket work best for me in the silver little bags boxes of 8. I tried other yeasts and they all flopped remember although it says ok for beadmakers this is not normal bread.
> 
> ...



ok thanks for you help @Maca44 
I will look at getting a different yeast then 
glad I got the right oatfibre 

I didn’t measure the temp of the water just made it kind of “hot to the finger“ maybe that’s my problem will have to find a thermometer before I try again


----------



## Maca44 (May 30, 2021)

goodybags said:


> ok thanks for you help @Maca44
> I will look at getting a different yeast then
> glad I got the right oatfibre
> 
> I didn’t measure the temp of the water just made it kind of “hot to the finger“ maybe that’s my problem will have to find a thermometer before I try again


Sounds like the water was too hot and killed the yeast sorry your disappointed it's quiet an investment isn't it but I would just stick to basic recipe for now get that yeast and drop water temp a 3hr basic setting is good so you will get there I am abit obsessional with measurements and temps etc but due to the type of bread we are making the slightest error will fill the bin very quickly believe me I know.


----------



## travellor (May 30, 2021)

Low carb bread doesn't rise as much, the basic and wholewheat knock it back, sometimes too hard.
You could try the the sandwich setting, which doesn't as much. Or the dough setting, and the separate bake setting, one after the other.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 30, 2021)

You could perhaps try a standard bread from something like a Wrights oat and linseed bread mix to get a feel for how your breadmaker behaves. They are pretty foolproof and a thin slice is not too many carbs.


----------



## Maca44 (May 31, 2021)

travellor said:


> Low carb bread doesn't rise as much, the basic and wholewheat knock it back, sometimes too hard.
> You could try the the sandwich setting, which doesn't as much. Or the dough setting, and the separate bake setting, one after the other.


My Keto bread does rise almost to the top of the beadmaker lid, it's just a normal loaf the only difference is I can eat this one.


----------



## travellor (May 31, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> My Keto bread does rise almost to the top of the beadmaker lid, it's just a normal loaf the only difference is I can eat this one.


That's interesting, mine consistently do better with a normal loaf mix.
Maybe it's something I'm doing, or a different breadmaker problem, but they're mostly much the same now.


----------



## AngelSprings (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi, so sorry you are having problems making the low carb bread after going to the expense of purchasing the Morphy Richards breadmaker. I purchased the breadmaker a few weeks ago and followed the instructions on You Tube, and it worked every time, rising almost to the top of the bread machine.  I use Allinson's Easy Bake yeast purchased from any superstore.  I think Maca has a point when he says that you are possibly using too hot water in the recipe.  It needs to be lukewarm.

I, too, am intrigued by the Rye Walnut Bread.  If you have any success with it please let us know.

Don't give up on making the low carb bread, the recipe really does work.  Best of luck in your endeavours.


----------



## goodybags (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks @AngelSprings for that tip, I’m glad to hear you successfuly baked some.
I’ve had some great advice from a few people on here, and great help initially from
@Maca44 (the keto bread guru)

I think the water was to hot, I didn’t check it properly,
just kind of cool enough to dip my finger in.

I have a thermometer somewhere I’m sure, if not I will get one and try again.
I really need this to work, because since I started eating bread again
my levels haven’t been quite as good as they were when I had completely cut bread out.


----------



## Maca44 (Jun 5, 2021)

goodybags said:


> Thanks @AngelSprings for that tip, I’m glad to hear you successfuly baked some.
> I’ve had some great advice from a few people on here, and great help initially from
> @Maca44 (the keto bread guru)
> 
> ...


This has been a game changer for me because I loved my bread so started off buying loafs online but although nice it works out very expensive. I'm baking 3 loafs today as it happens to get me through the week.


----------



## goodybags (Jun 6, 2021)

WoW that looks like proper bread @Maca44 
Hope mine works this time 

hopeful I’ve still got all the required ingredients having messed around with the unsuccessful loaves previously ..lol they were all totally un-edalbe and went in the bin,


----------



## Maca44 (Jun 6, 2021)

You will get there just keep trying your temperature was the problem I'm now down to 26c water when it's warm weather.


----------

